# Great Stuff alternative? ecofriendly GS



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I found this spray foam called MaxFill by a company called Touch N' Foam
It is made with renewable resources, has less petroleum which means less carbon emissions and less green house gases.
What I think is pretty awesome is that it has a resealable tube....or so it says.
Also the can is made of steel and can be recycled 
I'm a fan of green products
They have it at Kmart for $3.99
Pics below

Has anyone ever seen this stuff before or used it?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd be interested in seeing the MSDS on this as compared to good 'ol GS before I'd use it. "Produced with less petroleum" could mean a couple different things. 1) It contains less petroleum and petroleum byproducts than its competitors (likely GS then...) 2) It contains less petroleum and byproducts in the formula than it used to (so it could actually still contain a lot of petroleum) or 3) less petroleum was used in the production process itself. They don't go on to qualify that nor do they say what they're comparing it to when they say it now has less petroleum. I don't like trusting ecofriendly or "green" claims since being green is such a marketing buzzword. Everyone wants to tout themselves as being ecofriendly/green but not as many want to do the work to actually be green.

I do wonder though how this compares. That's not a bad price and it looks like the same stuff.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

After having reviewed the MSDS, it almost identical to GS. Its the same concept of an isocyannate mixing with a polyol to create a polyurethane polymer. The propellant is propane, the main isocyannate component is commonly used in the industry, and the polyol component is proprietary. So my guess is that they have either developed a "greener" way to manufacture the isocyannate or polyol part, or they are just blowing smoke because there is nothing green about the manufacturing of these chemicals. 

Most likely it is OK to use, although the "flame retardant" does have me a little curious only because it doesn't say what it is, as it's proprietary.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

VivariumWorks said:


> After having reviewed the MSDS, it almost identical to GS. Its the same concept of an isocyannate mixing with a polyol to create a polyurethane polymer. The propellant is propane, the main isocyannate component is commonly used in the industry, and the polyol component is proprietary. So my guess is that they have either developed a "greener" way to manufacture the isocyannate or polyol part, or they are just blowing smoke because there is nothing green about the manufacturing of these chemicals.
> 
> Most likely it is OK to use, although the "flame retardant" does have me a little curious only because it doesn't say what it is, as it's proprietary.


Thanks 
I like how the can can be recycled so that makes me wanna use it more....on the other hand I have a gift card from Lowes for like $90 so I'm gonna get the GS there.
What really sparked my curiosity is the resealable tube
I'm going to test this and see if it works...
If it does I think GS should apply it to their cans unless it's pantented.
May just use the tube...then switch it quickly to the nextGS can.

I have actually used a can of GS a few times....you just have to clean the tube once it dries


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

Ive never actually thought about it before, but whenever I talk about spray foam I just call it great stuff but now that you posted this "touch n foam" is all ive ever really used. My buddy works at grossmans bargain outlet and touch n foam is the only brand spray foam they carry. I personally like it A LOT better than great stuff. It cures faster and I usually use the black pond foam they have which is $5 bucks a can vs the great stuff pond thats like $14 a can!!!!


----------



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

I just found this old thread - my local hardware only has touch n foam (though not the pond type) and I can't get Great Stuff shipped.

Does anyone else have experience with it?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

tgregoire said:


> It cures faster


curing GS can be accelerated by misting water on the still wet surface.

james


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

james67 said:


> curing GS can be accelerated by misting water on the still wet surface.
> 
> james


Well why go through an extra step, if this works and cures faster than IMO this is a great find, not to mention it's cheaper and we all know building vivs ain't cheap. I might use this on the 55 gal im starting next week. Not bad mouthing GS as I have used it on all of my tanks and it is a great product, but having a potentially greater product doesn't hurt either.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

here is an update on this stuff.
I used it and when it cures it is rather hard and brittle...
Not as soft and spongy as great stuff.
Although I may have not have shaken it up enough lulz.
sorry for the late update but I forgot about this thread and I just tried it finally about a couple months ago.
I love the resealable sprayer tho...it works very well.

I suggest you buy one and use it for the house and use the sprayer on all your great stuff cans and yes it fits on great stuff cans


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the touch n foam door and window ( purple can). I like how it does not expand much. It seems to carve well and I like how it cures faster. I looked at the MSDS and it looks ok. Some places have GS cheaper but some are the opposite.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

mordoria said:


> I use the touch n foam door and window ( purple can). I like how it does not expand much. It seems to carve well and I like how it cures faster. I looked at the MSDS and it looks ok. Some places have GS cheaper but some are the opposite.


but did it seem more tough and brittle to you?
Idk if I just didn't shake the can well enough but I'm pretty sure I did. 
When I carved into it it seemed a lot different than GS. The GS was smooth and spongy but the TNF seemed rough and brittle almost like a cheese puff.
Like if you were to push in on it it would crunch and there would be an indention but with the GS it would just push in like you was poking a sponge.
Just want to make sure before i turn someone away from this stuff if it was just my user error.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

it is more like a white sytrofoam when dry. it seems insignificant, so similar to GS. The MAXFILL might be different.


----------

